# Greetings From West Central Illinois



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Though I am feeling soo sleeepy but before I hit my head on the keyboard I think I'll welcome you .

A very warm welcome to the forum

Hope you enjoy your stay here... hows the weather there 

Regards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate riding alone... I'm "from" illinois but not there anymore... Southern Illinois...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!  Have fun posting!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome back! We're also from central IL (not west central though).


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Im about 30 miles from Hannibal Mo and right now its really cold here. Supose to warm up a little next week. I hope so its deer season and I dont want to freeze. Where in central Ill are you??


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

We're closer to Peoria. It's mid-30s now and we're riding this afternoon. Gonna be COLD.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my grandparents are in collinsville and my other grandma, she was in Granite City, that's hours away huh?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Josie I think you are about an hour away from me. To bad we dont live closer together. We could go riding.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

an hour isn't that far! 

welcome to the HF!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

No, it's not that far but we don't have a trailer.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

aha....well then i guess it is out of the question


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont have a trailer either. If I want to go somewhere on Lar I have to ride him there and back.


----------

